# Online Roleplaying



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

Does anyone roleplay online, managed to sort out some free time at last but cant find any groups to join in swindon. So anyone know any good online sites or boards to meet on?

Cheers


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I find rping awkward.

I did it once in a 40k boarding party-style scenario. It was fun, i guess, but i am very picky. 

Some people just can not articulate themselves, or come up with logical solutions, etc. 

But, we could use our very own chat for a rp session if need be.


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

I find its the roleplaying rather than the dice rolling thats most rewarding, so plain combat situations can lack a bit. Plus some of the best times I or any of the groups ive played with have had are when people dont come up with the logical answer or articulate themselves properly and the the ensuing cock up that follows!!


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

Would you be up for one on here amphicar?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Sure!

Would it be 40k? 

I would love to do anything, provided it is with someone with an imagination!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd like to roleplay on here. That'd be pretty cool. The GM could actually make the dice rolls himself if need be.


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

theres quite a bit of software out at the moment to automate dice and player stats etc and i think theres still a host site which puts all of it in one place ill have to dig it out

40k sounds cool although it would have to be someone else running it, ive been out of this for far too long now! If you were up for another game world if be up for running something.


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

If ya'll ever get something like this up and running, I'd be interested in joining in. If you'd have me. *bats eyelashes* Anything 40K or WFB would be marvelous.


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

were trying to sort out the system to use at the moment, Jezlad is looking at hosting it on here so were just waiting for him to let us know then its just a case of mugging everyone at the same time


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Well,that is different to me.

The whole stats thing will need to be explained.

I just like havign a scenario, and one person types his bit, then next next plays off it, then the next, etc.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Ok i've found the daddy online roleplay client.

https://www.fantasygrounds.com/

I have a working snied copy of version 1 which i'll send to you guys if you want. I've had a test of it and in a word - AWESOME. Basically the host creates the game then the players link to it with their copy of the client.

It looks like a real table, has nice ambient light touches - night, day, woods etc. You can whisper each other and add moods to the way you speak with the /m command ie:-

Jezlad (anxious) - I don't like the look of this guys. 

or

Jezlad (excited) - Turn up the music it's funboy time!

It's made by wizards of the coast and actually has all the rules and creature types of D&D v3.5. It uses the D20 version as standard.
You can display maps and edit them with the virtual editter (I havent tested this one yet), the dice are actually rolls on the table!
Basically its an online RPG table, and I have a copy 
If we go ahead and start an online RPG I think we'll need a new forum with character sheets etc visible on it.

Who wants to test it out with me?


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

any luck with the connection on it yet jez?


----------



## drake1813 (Sep 23, 2007)

Fantasy grounds? 

Yeah i tried it and thought it was free. How vain


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I can't figure out how to work this program.


----------



## Magin Chao (Dec 10, 2007)

Im in. Fantay grounds I or II?


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

sounds like u guys are having trouble
if u figure it out id love to rp with you all
( i play D&D alot) ther rp not the computer game lol


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd need help if i did, though i prefer rping without dice things, who know....... if someone needs to disappear for a while or don't want to continue, they can give their man a reason for leaving (or woman)


----------



## Cryiron (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm new here. First post, in fact. kinda funny that I came here looking to find out about the 40K tabletop game and end up on a roleplaying thread as an intro, but here goes:

I have been spending well over a month preparing to run the Warhammer Fantasy Roleplaying v2 game. I've dug through every nook and cranny that I could find to get more info and learned that Dark Heresy the WH40K rpg is soon to be openly distributed. So I started the process over again with 40K, from n00b to enthusiast.

There are good alternatives to Fantasy Grounds when it comes to online roleplaying, but I have decided to use the freeware RPGTools suite of Maptool and Dicetool along with Skype to make the experience as close to playing at an actual table as possible. The software is available here.

I've enjoyed gaming for over twenty years both freeform and with rules and I do have to say I enjoy the WH world about the most. I'd be glad to teach any newcomers any of the Black Industries games, although I admit to not currently possessing a copy of DH for the next month or so. I do have a hack using the first set of WHF rules which allow me to run scenarios in 40K until then. My yahoo messenger is the same as my handle here, feel free to message with any questions. The WFRP game will be starting in a few weeks, but I can run a 40K RPG along with it if there is enough interest.

No knowledge of the rules are necessary. I can teach anyone everything they need to know. Your knowedge of the setting is a bigger bonus to me. On most other forums, I would have to introduce folks to that first, but to be posting here, I assume anyone would have to love some aspect of WH first.

If all else fails, I would even be up for running some old standard Rogue Trader scenarios as there was plenty of roleplaying there


----------



## Rambork (Feb 10, 2008)

is there any forums with good 40k rping I've looked everywhere...


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Sounds neat, I am certainly up for it and would love to be of help but I am not sure what use i can be


----------



## zanatos (Feb 25, 2009)

I want in. If you can send fantasy grounds 1


----------



## ILGraenis (Mar 6, 2009)

if you want to do it on a forum, and want to do Dark heresy (The 40K RP system) then check out www.darkreign40k.com as it is full of bonus stuff, has a dice roller built in, and so on. I would be happy to GM a game no matter the decision. (If its DH, as i only have the rules for that one)


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm pretty much morally opposed to RPing online, it seems to do nothing but breed elitists. In any case, if your looking for a particular game. You can most likely find an active community on the makers website. for Vampire go to White Wolf, for D&D go to Wizards.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Check out the thread I just put up here

Some of you lot might be interested


----------



## ThePlagueZombie (Jun 24, 2009)

I am actually doing my roleplaying online (dark heresy) because the guys I am doing it with are fuck all lazy. Anyway they are barely ever online at the same time. I am the GM and I have set the campaign around a solar system pretty close to the eye of terror but far enough to not be tainted by daemons or chaos. Although the solar system was completely taken over by chaos almost a millenia ago the Imperium of man taken over and thoroughly purged the tainted populace only to fully recover 2 centuries ago under the watchful eye of the inquisition, a team is dispatched to see why praetus IV has closed its airspace and quarantined all the populace in the main city: omegon. The group went in to inspect only to find out their greatest fear.

This is my first time being GM and creating a campaign for dark heresy let alone playing it. Anway we have been doing it over a messenger service for while now yet haven't even managed to complete 1 side quest yet we do need more players we would love for anyone to join and conclude what service to use to play. I let the person do the dice roll with an online dice roller etc. It still remains on luck and good old honesty which makes a fair game and a fun game.

PM me if you want to join we could set a time or something. I am willing to start over.:mrgreen:
or post on the thread here


----------



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

Is there still a group, playing Dark Heresy, that needs one player? I want to play an Assassin.
Here is my character sheet created with "Dark Heresy Character Generator": http://suptg.thisisnotatrueending.com/dha-show.php?charnum=9490 .

Hope to find some good Inquisitor,
Cheers :biggrin:


----------

